# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## tamango

ben hier nieuw nog beetje aan uitzoeken hoe het werkt...

----------


## zuszus

Mijn naam is Zus, en ik ben zoekende op het forum.
Ik zoek met name ervaringen mbt schouderklachten en psychologie, en/of een combinatie hiervan.

----------


## tamango

ook op zoek nog...reumathoide arthritis...pijnstillers kine is niet zo evident voor iemand die altijd plan getrokken heeftn nu zijn er dagen dat ik niet uit de zetel kan...en dan mijn hart,vorig jaar defibrilator ingeplant...ben zo ontgoocheld, zit nu terug al vier weken dat ik niks kan,mijn hart slaat in rust 140 daarbij lage bloeddrul 9/5...nieuwe medicatie maar reageer daar niet te best op...cardioloog zecht effe doorbijten...
waar komt dit allemaal vandaan denk ik dan...conclusie een groot verdriet tast mijn lichaam aan

----------

